# Falcon San Remo pista



## mongeese (Apr 9, 2018)

Have a wanted ad for seatpost and bars- found the correct seatpost and tires- still need bars 25.4 clamp area. Also may try red or royal blue tires if anyone has any. I really enjoy looking at this bike. Love the geometry and stance.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 9, 2018)

that is awesome and has some racing geometry like you mentioned! Do you have any other info on that bike? When you reference San Remo are you referencing the race? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milan–San_Remo


----------



## mongeese (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes the race. Bike was designed by Ernie Clement. There was this black enamel version and a full chrome version.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2018)

We often get Falcons out on our local V-CC rides, they're always real quality machines.
Any particular make of bars you're looking for?


----------



## mongeese (Apr 9, 2018)

Any 60s era track bars- Philippe would be great and open to Lauterwaaser or unique options. She is a falcon .


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice Falcon. I have one and it is a great ride.


----------



## juvela (Apr 10, 2018)

-----

wrt bars -

If the Philippe model 37 stem which is on there is OEM its clamp will likely be 25.4mm/1".   Philippe offered their stems both with 25.0mm clamp and with 25.4mm.



 

The 25.4mm clamp opens up one's bar options a good deal.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 11, 2018)

and of course 25.0 was the Very French thing


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Sorry to jump in to this thread with a little aside.
Any idea what model this Philippe on my Ciclos Minaco might be?


 
The bars are Stratalite 'Aerts' pattern


----------



## mongeese (Apr 19, 2018)

Jaonnou pista ?


----------



## juvela (Apr 20, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Sorry to jump in to this thread with a little aside.
> Any idea what model this Philippe on my Ciclos Minaco might be?
> View attachment 791618
> The bars are Stratalite 'Aerts' pattern




-----

Looks to be the model 40 -


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 21, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Looks to be the model 40 -
> 
> View attachment 792127




Thanks. @juvela.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 30, 2018)

I very much enjoy this bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2018)

a Strada crank never looks out of place - kinda like TA


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2018)

-----

Howard reports via PM that chainset is pista.

Bar fitted for latest series of images appears a good deal earlier than cycle.

-----


----------



## mongeese (Apr 30, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> a Strada crank never looks out of place - kinda like TA



Strada means road
Pista means track
The pista cranks only allow one chainring as the strada cranks allow 1-2- or 3 chainrings.
Also these are earlier cranks at 151 bcd. There is more “meat” between bolt and crank.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 30, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Howard reports via PM that chainset is pista.
> 
> ...



Was going to use these but they are too nice.


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2018)

-----

Thanks for the response!

That must me some "wine cellar" of quality vintage fittings you have there in Wiscoterra.  

-----


----------



## juvela (May 1, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks. @juvela.




-----

Here is the original -



 

-----


----------



## mongeese (May 8, 2018)




----------

